# Hi from NY



## nethngbtstk (Oct 24, 2012)

hey just joined to meet alike minded people who love everything snowboarding. I live right outside NYC and ride VT mainly but will hit up belleayre or hunter for a quick day trip. I really hate living on the east for lack of snow / snowboarding but kinda stuck here so try to make best of it. I have one friend that rides with me but he lives in NYC and getting to me is a pia so i mainly ride solo (kinda sucks). Anyway wanted to introduce myself and maybe find some other local NY riders to meet up with.


----------

